# frage zu ssh tunnel putty zum Server wegen datenbank



## FloriRacer (23. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen
es geht um folgendes:

Ich habe einen rootserver und ein Program das local auf eine Datenbank leuft ( via Mysql )
ich weis das ich via Putty einen SSH Tunnel machen kann der den PC Localhost mit root server tunnelt und somit das Programm über den Tunnel auf meine Rootserver die Datenbank nutzt.

Nun ist die frage wie soll ich das Bewerkstelligen?
Kann mir jemand eine kleine Anleitung schreiben wie ich das mit den SSH Tunnel via Datenbank localhost machen kann?

Hab nen tut gefunden aber das bringt mir nichts da es ned funktioniert um die Software handelt es sich um: Cao-faktura.de

Ich danke euch
Flori.


----------



## michel_tr (24. April 2005)

- Putty starten
- Server Adresse und Port des ssh Dämons eintragen (wahrscheinlich 22) -> Speichern

- Links "Connection -> SSH -> Tunnels" auswählen.
- Unter "Port forwarding" neuen Port hinzufügen.
--- in Source Port den Port eintragen, unter dem die MySQL Datenbank *lokal* erreichbar sein soll. (z.B. 3307)
--- in Destination localhost:3306 eintragen (3306 durch den Port ersetzen auf dem deine MySQL Datenbank läuft.)

- Unter Session noch mal speichern
- Die Session öffnen und einloggen

Und jetzt kannst du dich zu deiner Datenbank über localhost und den Port 3307 verbinden.


----------

